# Dragon laying eggs



## B K (Apr 7, 2011)

Left click on it


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 7, 2011)

Thats a very cool video, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## coreyc (Apr 7, 2011)

Great video how many eggs did she lay?


----------



## B K (Apr 7, 2011)

coreyc said:


> Great video how many eggs did she lay?



24


----------



## Angi (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow! I hope they ALL hatch. How cute will that be???????


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow 24!! Do they usually all make it?


----------



## B K (Apr 7, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Wow 24!! Do they usually all make it?



Yes we have a great Survival rate currently have well over a 100 in the incubator


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 7, 2011)

Holy moly! Must be fun to see all the little babies running around! 100, I can't even imagine!! How long to they take to hatch? Almost forgot are the eggs fuzzy or does it look that way from the picture? Thanks for the info


----------



## B K (Apr 8, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Holy moly! Must be fun to see all the little babies running around! 100, I can't even imagine!! How long to they take to hatch? Almost forgot are the eggs fuzzy or does it look that way from the picture? Thanks for the info



Mine hatch in 70 days at 83f and no not fuzzy


----------



## Jenilyn (Apr 8, 2011)

so very cute <3


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice!


----------

